#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  C completo e total em PDF

## ics_vortex

Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar o livro C completo e total em PDF???

Valew!

----------


## rivo

sempre que procuro um livro uso o emule, provalvelmente vc achara ele, em portugues vai ser dificil, mas em ingles ate que pode ser.

falows 8)

----------


## andrei_piovesan

Nos site da UFMG tem um bem massa... da uma olhada tem .pdf e .doc

----------

